
Astronomers just discovered Spock's home planet, Vulcan - kodemanic
https://www.nbcnews.com/mach/science/astronomers-just-discovered-spock-s-home-planet-vulcan-ncna911136
======
kodemanic
As I suspected might happen, the article mentions at least one or two of the
discovering astronomers are asking the IAU to officially designate the planet
"Vulcan."

I find it a brilliant hat tip to an inspiring franchise that likely influenced
a generation or two of wanderlust dreamers to find their passion in the final
frontier.

